# Will Myers Wagon Vise



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

The new Will Myers wagon vise arrived yesterday.










There is no room to mount on either bench, I have a couple of options both are kinda good. I can of course build another bench. The downside of that is no place to put it until one of the other benches is sold or given away. The other option is making a new slab for one of the existing benches. A new slab would mean storing the old slab until I'm ready to build a new bench which wouldn't be too bad because a slab doesn't take much room to store and I'd have a ready made slab for the next bench build whenever it happened.

You can see which way I'm leaning, If it is a new slab then the question is which bench? I'm thinking the old bench but to be decided.

BTW, the end bearing came out of the pillow block during shipping. A quick glance doesn't revile the keeper and no time to look tonight. It is monkey suit and strap a Sim to my ass for four hours time.

ken


----------

